# Really Chuffed



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I bought my RV as a starter one in Florida wanting a 96 inch wide definitely (measured time and time again by me :roll: ) and the fact that it had a side 2 seater dinette layout and will give my 2 hounds more space.

Anyway I hate the outside design of the bus as it looks old fashioned and and a after thought only.

Well the inside is like new and the mileage was signed for at 4000 miles only on a ten year old vehicles.

Today my engineer/electrician has phone me and told me he is sure that mileage is right (laughed at me when i first took it in an mentioned the mileage  ) and that the build quality is superb (although he was amused at the makers name first off  ) and that it had sailed through it's MOT.

Really feeling good now and whenever inside it really feel great (have to start rethinking the exterior now 8O )

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New RV*

Hi

I am sure she will be a delight to own.

Russell


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

well done ..now we need a pic or two
dave


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Got some in Florida while using her on a free pitch below :lol: :lol: :lol:



















Where do I put other ones?


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

Good on yer John, I'm sure you will get it to your likin soon 

Enjoy 

Kaith H


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done John
It looks really nice mate, just get it sorted and start using it :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You are not that far from us, so we look forward to seeing you on some of our meets next year.....

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, John

Nice to see your avatar full size, as it were. It must be a great relief to know that it's OK.

Have you tried using the photo albums section? Follow ** this link ** to get to the 'top level' of the motorhome photo albums. Top right, under "Album Actions", choose "New nested album" I think, and follow your nose. I seem to think there were some photo album usage hints and tips somewhere. I'll try to dig them out.

Gerald


----------

